# Washer / Dryer



## brian11973 (Apr 13, 2006)

Let's see if I get this straight.
A laundry outlet for the washer upstairs can be a non GFCI outlet with no sink. With a sink within 6' it must be GFCI. 210.8(A)(7)

In an unfinished basement, where "conveinice" outlets are required to be GFCI's, the washer outlet can be non GCFI with no sink within 6'? 210.8(A)(5) Exception #2

This does not make sense to me. Shouldn't the non finished basement be a GFCI all the time? 

BTW No one in my area is enforcing the washer on GFCI rule.


----------



## McElectric (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes they can be on the "laundry" circuit unless any one known load exceeds 50% of the circuit capacity


----------



## brian11973 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello??

Anyone out there????

No opions on my last post????

Sparky?
MD?
Robert?
Speedy?
Anybody?????????????


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

We don't gfi washer/dryer receptacles unless they are within 6' of a sink. We also always put the washer/dryer on its own 20a dedicated circuit. (if the dryer is gas of course) The laundry is on a seperate circuit from the washer/dryer. We always gfi the laundry receptacles.

In a basement, if the washer/dryer rec. is behind the units, unacessable when the units are installed, then they are not required to be on a GFI unless there is a sink within 6'.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

brian11973 said:


> Hello??


Top o' the morning to ya!



brian11973 said:


> Anyone out there????


Yes, I am here.



brian11973 said:


> No opions on my last post????


Not really. 



brian11973 said:


> Sparky?
> MD?
> Robert?
> Speedy?
> Anybody?????????????


Yeah, that's the membership of the evil club. Wait until you learn the secret handshake.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

brian11973 said:


> Hello??
> 
> Anyone out there????
> 
> No opions on my last post????


At 2:30 in the Morning? You A Vampire or what? :whistling


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, that's the membership of the evil club. Wait until you learn the secret handshake.


The secret "flea" handshake? uh-oh


----------

